# Problem with 'make modules_install' [SOLVED]

## shadowoperator

I'm on a brand new gentoo system, kernel (gentoo sources) 2.6.20-r8.

When I compile my kernel and the modules, I get the following:

```
# make && make modules_install

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  MODPOST vmlinux

Kernel: arch/i386/boot/bzImage is ready  (#8)

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 24 modules

  INSTALL drivers/block/pktcdvd.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/hwmon.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/video/compat_ioctl32.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/video/pwc/pwc.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/video/v4l1-compat.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/video/v4l2-common.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/sk98lin/sk98lin.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/raid_class.ko

  INSTALL fs/udf/udf.ko

  INSTALL lib/crc-ccitt.ko

  INSTALL sound/ac97_bus.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/snd-pcm.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/snd-timer.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/snd.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/snd-intel8x0m.ko

  INSTALL sound/soundcore.ko

if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.20-gentoo-r8; fi
```

Alsaconf finds my soundcard (Intel ICH5 AC 97 audio controller), but when I run alsamixer, it says 'Card: Dummy' and 'Chip: Dummy Mixer', so I am not getting any sound. I'm guessing it's because the compile exited at soundcore.ko.

NB: the same or very similar "error" occurs with other modules as well, e.g. the ones for IRDA or Bluetooth. I subsequently removed all modules that I didn't need, but the above is the minimum setup I need (and sound isn't optional...). This is following the instructions to use in-kernel ALSA, compiled as modules. Compiling directly in the kernel didn't work either.

Do I need to file a bug?Last edited by shadowoperator on Sun May 20, 2007 7:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

shadowoperator,

Your code snippit is a normal make make modules_install. Have you selected both the dummy sound card and yor real one ?

Try 

```
alsamixer -c 1
```

----------

## abalint21

Hello,

First of all you could do a 

```
make clean && make && make modules_install
```

 just to be sure that you start with a clean build.

   You could try to use non kernel ALSA.

Do the following:

Device drivers ->

   Sound ->

       Sound card support <- set this to 'M'

Add this to /etc/make.conf:

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

Then simply emerge alsa-driver.

And configure the /etc/modules.d/alsa

Here is mine with this audio card ( which is pretty similar to yours: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01) )

My /etc/modules/alsa:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.
> 
> # ALSA portion
> ...

 

Hope this helps.

Regards,

   X

----------

## shadowoperator

Thank you both for the quick responses.

NeddySeagoon - alsamixer -c 1 did indeed select my Intel ICH5 card and Realtek ALC850 rev 0 chip.

I unmuted Master and PCM and set volume levels as per the gentoo ALSA guide.

Also checked the Sound & Multimedia settings in the KDE control center.

When I select '-Sound System', it says :

"Unable to start the sound server to retrieve possible sound I/O methods.

Only automatic detection will be available" ... which can be dismissed with an 'OK',

The sound system is enabled in the settings.

Unfortunately, still no sound. Maybe this gives a clue:

```
# /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Killing processes using ALSA ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_page_alloc (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/alsa-driver/acore/snd-page-alloc.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting ac97_bus (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/alsa-driver/misc/ac97_bus.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/alsa-driver/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_intel8x0 (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/alsa-driver/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dm  [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)  [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                                                                                                                [ ok ]
```

Looks like snd-card-0 is being loaded. I only have 1 soundcard, the onboard chipset. Is there a way to tell alsasound to load snd-card-1, given that alsamixer detects it with -c 1?

abalint21 -  the above holds true with alsa-driver as well. Except that in the kernel config, I did:

Sound card support <*>  .... instead of 'M'.

Lastly, for my general understanding: are we saying that  a message of the type:

```
if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.20-gentoo-r8; fi
```

is normal with make modules_install and is not an error?

----------

## shadowoperator

PS.:

 *Quote:*   

>  $ cat /proc/asound/cards
> 
>  0 [Dummy          ]: Dummy - Dummy
> 
>                       Dummy 1
> ...

 

I thought I had turned off any dummy sound card functions in the kernel. Maybe I missed something.

Do I need a dummy sound card??

----------

## NeddySeagoon

shadowoperator,

You have several problems there, Invalid module format and Unknown symbol in module being two of them.

It looks like your kernel and modules don't go together.

Remove the dummy soundcard from your config and remake your kernel starting with 

```
make clean
```

Reinstall it and reboot.

Your real sound card should then be the default.

----------

## shadowoperator

 *Quote:*   

> Remove the dummy soundcard from your config

 

Sorry, but how do I do this?

I have looked in the kernel config. The only place I find a reference to a dummy soundcard is under

Device Drivers

    Sound

         Generic Devices   --> Dummy (/dev/null) soundcard

It's unchecked. In fact, ALSA support is disabled in the kernel, as I am trying with the alsa-driver -- though my preference is ultimately the kernel ALSA.

I remade the kernel, running make clean beforehand.

Alsasound still tries to load snd-card-0, and this is still the dummy.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

shadowoperator,

Is the date/time shown in 

```
uname -a
```

about when you last remade your kernel ?

If not, you may have messed up the kernel install into /boot

Having several sound devices is not a problem. I have 3, my sound card, a TV Card and a webcam mic.

As long as you use the right one, its all ok.

Can you usefully use 

```
alsamixer -c 1
```

now ?

----------

## shadowoperator

 *Quote:*   

> Can you usefully use Code:
> 
> alsamixer -c 1
> 
> now ?

 

Alas, no. How do I tell alsasound to use sound card 1 instead of the dummy (0). Even better, how do I remove the dummy  - given that I have already disabled it in the kernel as described above. Or do I need to look anywhere else?

 *Quote:*   

> Is the date/time shown in Code:
> 
> uname -a
> 
> about when you last remade your kernel ?

 

```
# uname -a

Linux geonosis 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Sun May 13 20:44:39 Local time zone must be set--see zic  i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

The timezone in /etc/conf.d/clock is set as TIMEZONE="GMT" - so I'm not quite sure why uname states that "Local time zone must be set".

 *Quote:*   

> If not, you may have messed up the kernel install into /boot

 

Not quite sure what you mean by that, but I was deleting some unused kernels from /boot when I noticed that I had further boot directories in /boot, recursively:

```
geonosis / # cd /boot/

geonosis boot # ls

boot  boot.0800  grub  kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r8_19052007_b  lost+found  map

geonosis boot # ls

boot  boot.0800  grub  kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r8_19052007_b  lost+found  map

geonosis boot # cd boot

geonosis boot # cd boot

geonosis boot # cd boot

geonosis boot # pwd

/boot/boot/boot/boot

geonosis boot # ls

boot  boot.0800  grub  kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r8_19052007_b  lost+found  map
```

How this happened, I do not know. I presume it's safe to delete the nested /boot directories and contents. The worrying thing is that my latest kernel seems to be present in each of the subdirectories. What's going on here?!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

shadowoperator,

Your uname -a shows that your running kernel was made last weekend (Sun May 13 20:44:39). Thats a week prior to this thread, so it cannot be using any changes you have made as a result of this thread.

You need to rebuild your kernel for the config changes to take effect, put it into boot then reboot into it, so you are using the new kernel.

----------

## shadowoperator

Good observation, which at first was completely inexplicable, given that I had of course recompiled my kernel multiple times since then and had updated /etc/lilo.conf to reflect the changes.

It took a drunk friend to remind me that of course we need

```
/sbin/lilo
```

for the changes to take effect (i.e. the kernel referenced in the lilo.conf file to be loaded).

Doh!! 

Well, the walls now once again reverberate to music driven by in-kernel ALSA.

Thanks for the patience...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

shadowoperator,

Lilo provides the opportunity for an extra error over Grub but many users fall into the same trap anyway. They fix their problem in a new kernel, then fail to run the kernel.

I'm glad its fixed

----------

